# GPS anschaffen, aber welches???



## shad (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir gerne ein GPS zulegen. Nun meine Frage: Gibt es Geräte, die ich im Strassenverkehr einsetzen kann und wo ich zugleich auch Seekarten abspeichern kann ?
Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?

Danke schon mal,

shad


----------



## Jirko (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

moin shad #h

die auf´m markt befindlichen handnavigeräte mit plotterfunktion haben meist den nachteil, daß diese nen sehr kleines display haben und nur so lala für die straßennavi einsetzbar sind. es gibt aber auch größere modellreihen, die man wiederum sehr gut auf der straße als auch auf´m kahn nutzen kann... hängt nun wiederum von dem geld ab, was du investieren möchtest - weist! schreib doch einfach mal kurz was dazu und dann schaun wir weider #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

MoinMoin!

Habs mir vor ne halbe Jahr auch durchgerechnet.
Ergebnis:

Zwei Geräte kaufen 
Is billiger und komfortabler.

Bei mir: 
fürs Wasser -Magellan SporTrak Color
fürs Auto    -Medion PNA 240 incl Europakarten

Schöne Grüße

Kai


----------



## Carptigers (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

Glaube das hieß Garmin 276 C ...


----------



## Gunti2005 (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

Also ich denke es gibt fürs Wasser verschiedene Herangehensweisen.

Die Hand GPS sind meist sehr robust und vertragen schonmal Wasser und sonstige Spritzer. Also wirklich gut fürs Boot.
Meist ist da die Straßenbenutzung hinten an.

Wenn Du dir ne vernünftige Schutzhülle/Schutztasche bastelst mit separater Stromversorgung ist die PDA Variante eine Überlegung wert. Toll für die Straße, Seekarte eingescannt und ab in den PDA. Mit Software wie z.B. Glopus bist du dabei. Seekarte, Kartenplotter, Wegpunkte .... echt geil.

Nur PDAs haben halt ein kleines Strom und Schmutzproblem.

Sonst haste für wenig Geld ein Gerät für alles mit super Display.


----------



## shad (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

Moin, moin,

besten Dank, für eure Anregungen! Ich habe auch schon überlegt, mir zwei Geräte anzuschaffen, statt 1 Kombigerät...! Bei 1 Kombigerät wäre der Vorteil gewesen, dass ich bei meinem Frauchen das Ganze als perfektes "Strassen - GPS" hätte tarnen können... Die Kosten sind bei so einer Anschaffung ja nicht ganz zu unterschätzen! 

@Jirko bekommt man so etwas für... 500€?? Ich habe mich im Fachhandel noch nicht wirklich erkundigt, wollte mich erstmal hier im Forum umhören, ob ihr was empfehlen könnt...

@Torsk_NI was hast Du für deine Geräte hingeblättert???
@ Gunti2005 welches Gerät meinst Du denn?

Gruss, 
shad


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*



shad schrieb:


> @Torsk_NI was hast Du für deine Geräte hingeblättert???
> 
> Gruss,
> shad




Wasser - 250,-
Straße - 240,- incl Eurokarten

Übrigens das Magellan kann schwimmen! Welcher PDA kann das?


----------



## Jirko (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

nabend shad #h

nen kombigerät, welches sehr gut für die straße, als auch für´s wasser geeignet ist, ist das gpsmap 276c von garmin... meines wissens nach sind auch einige boardies mit diesem navigerät unterwegs (sowohl als auch) und bis dato bestens damit gefahren. dieses gerät liefert halt die notwendige displaygröße, welche auf der straße vonnöten ist, um auch gefahrenlos (!) zu navigieren... im handel ab runde € 620 erhältlich - ohne software, für welche du halt auch noch´n büschn was auf´n tisch legen musst #h


----------



## shad (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

Hallo Leute,
 ich werde mich über die von Euch empfohlenen Geräte noch einmal ein bisschen besser informieren, aber jetzt habe ich schon einmal ein paar Namen...!
Vielen Dank,

  shad


----------



## Gunti2005 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

Ich wollte da auf keinen speziellen PDA hinaus. Aktuelle Modelle haben schon mehr als 12 Kanal GPS Empfänger.  Aber ein 12 Kanal reicht Dir ggfls. schon aus.  Sowas bekommst du mit Straßennavigation ab ca. 170 Euro aufwärts. Dazu noch ein GPS-Tool (z.B. Glopus) wo Du eigene Seekarten (gescannt) oder aus dem Netz nutzen kannst. Die Karten als bmp, gif, jpg o.ä. eingelesen und kalibriert und schon fährst Du auf See mehr als genau.

Die Nachteile (geringere Akkulaufzeit und Wasserunverträglichkeit) sollte man jedoch beachten. Ich hab ne Outdoortasche und eine extra Stromspeisung vom Echolot-Akku.

Sicher nicht so schön wie das gpsmap276c (o.ä.) auf dem Wasser, aber es funzt echt genial.

Also denke mal so ein 12 Kanal (Sirf II) PDA ab 170 Euro (z.B. Yakumo alphaX GPS) und so ein 16 Kanal (Sirf III) PDA ab 250 Euro (Medion MD 96700). Aber da findest Du echt ne Menge verschiedene Angebote.

PS: Glopus findest Du auch im Internet. Schau es dir einfach mal an. Glopus kostet ca. 20 Euro.


----------



## AndreL (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

Hallo Shad,
wie ich schon einige Male hier im Forum geschrieben habe,
es gibt zurzeit (meiner Meinung nach) absolut keine Alternative zum Garmin GPSmap 276c wenn man Straßen und Marinenavigation verbinden will. Das 276er ist als einziges ein vollwertiges Marine als auch Straßennavigationsgerät ohne Kompromisse oder Abstriche sowohl bei der Straßen als auch bei der Marinenavigation.
Möglich währe sicher wie beschrieben eine PDA Lösung, allerdings ist das absolut kein Vergleich, denn eine Marinekarte macht noch kein Marinenavi daraus.
Ich Benutze das 276c seid über einem Jahr sowohl im Auto, beruflich und privat, als auch auf der Ostsee im Offenem Boot. Beides läßt absolut keine Wünsche offen, ganz im Gegenteil, das Display ist absolut Klasse, sowohl in der Ablesbarkeit bei allen möglichen "Wetterlagen" als auch in der Größe und Kratzfestigkeit. Die Üppigen Funktionen des Navis hier zu erläutern ginge etwas zu weit, aber auch das läßt keine Wünsche offen.
ABER ohne Umschweife und Schönfärberei, dieses Gerät kostet dich mit voller Ausstattung für Land und See zwischen 1100-1300


----------



## s.andro (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

Moin #h,
also mal ein kleiner Rüffel: Wer lesen kann (und Suchfunktion benutzt) ist klar im Vorteil!!! Das Thema/Problem hat schon soooooon Bart. Ich empfehle da mal www.pocketnavigation.de . Ich selbst bin mit PDA HP 2210 + CF-GPS-Empfänger + Destinator (für Straße) und OziExplorer (fürs Wasser) immer angekommen.

Beste Grüße Sandro


----------



## Gunti2005 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*



AndreL schrieb:


> Hallo Shad,
> Möglich währe sicher wie beschrieben eine PDA Lösung, allerdings ist das absolut kein Vergleich, denn eine Marinekarte macht noch kein Marinenavi daraus.
> 
> ABER ohne Umschweife und Schönfärberei, dieses Gerät kostet dich mit voller Ausstattung für Land und See zwischen 1100-1300





Es wäre dann ja auch eine Marine Karte auf der man mit dem Ozi oder auch Glopus entlangfährt. Das ist sicher keine Navigation. Aber man kann Markierungen setzen, die Strecke aufzeichnen und gezielt die Kanten abfahren.

Wenn die PDA Variante mal nur halb so robust (Wasser und Schmutz) wie das 276c wäre ... dann... gäb es keine Diskussion. Kommt also drauf an. Für 1x im Jahr Norge oder Ostsee würd ich die hohen Kosten scheuen, aber das muss jeder für seine Bedürfnisse selbst abwägen.


----------



## AndreL (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

Hi, 
es hat nichts mit der Robustheit zu tun! Kauf ne Wasserfeste Hülle für deinen PDA und er ist genauso rubust. Es ist und bleibt nunmal mit einem PDA IMMER ein Kompromiß, selbst bei Straßennavigation. Ein PDA ist nunmal ein Minicomputer und die Navigationssoftware nur eine unter vielen Anwendungen. Somit kann ein PDA niemals ein Navigationsgerät, sondern immer nur ein Minicomputer mit Navigationsschnitstelle sein. Sicher kommen viele damit super zurecht, mir würde auch nichts ferner liegen als diese Lösung schlecht zu machen bzw. zu behaupten das alle PDA Benutzer einen an der Mütze haben. Wie gesagt es bleibt aber immer ein Kompromiß, ob der nun gut oder schlecht ist das muß in der Tat jeder für sich entscheiden.

Ich kenne sehr viele leute die Navigationsgeräte für alle möglichen Einsatzgebiete nutzen, das geht von der einfachen Grundnavigation über Straßennavigation, Geocaching bis hin zur Marinenavigation. Sehr viele haben mit, na sagen wir mal, "preiswerten" Lösungen angefangen. Begonnen mit einfachen PDA's mit Navigationsschnitstelle über Handgeräte ohne Kartendarstellung. Nahezu jeder, der die GPS Navigation ernsthafter als 1-2 mal im Jahr betrieben hat, ist früher oder später bei (dem ersten Anschein nach) teueren Geräten gelandet, aber meistens über dem Weg mehrere Billiglösungen gehabt z haben.
Da stellt sich doch die Frage, wer hat mehr Geld verschwendet, der der erstmal 500€ für "preiswete" Geräte investiert hat um sich dann ein 1000€ Gerät zu kaufen, oder der der sich gleich ein 1000€ Gerät kauft.............................




Gunti2005 schrieb:


> Es wäre dann ja auch eine Marine Karte auf der man mit dem Ozi oder auch Glopus entlangfährt. Das ist sicher keine Navigation. Aber man kann Markierungen setzen, die Strecke aufzeichnen und gezielt die Kanten abfahren.
> 
> Wenn die PDA Variante mal nur halb so robust (Wasser und Schmutz) wie das 276c wäre ... dann... gäb es keine Diskussion. Kommt also drauf an. Für 1x im Jahr Norge oder Ostsee würd ich die hohen Kosten scheuen, aber das muss jeder für seine Bedürfnisse selbst abwägen.


----------



## Axel123 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*

Wenn Du was richtig gutes haben willst kann ich Dir das Gerät von VDO (Dayton) empfehlen, ist zwar sehr teuer, Du kannst da aber jedes Kartenmaterial draufspielen. Das Display ist groß genug um sogar ne DVD zu schauen. Das einzige was abschreckt sind die Kosten Ab 1500,-€.


----------



## Gunti2005 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GPS anschaffen, aber welches???*



AndreL schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ein PDA ist nunmal ein Minicomputer und die Navigationssoftware nur eine unter vielen Anwendungen. Somit kann ein PDA niemals ein Navigationsgerät, sondern immer nur ein Minicomputer mit Navigationsschnitstelle sein.




Also für die Straße kann ich Dir leider nicht recht geben. Denke da sind PDAs vollwertige Navis... aber egal

Mit der Schutztasche haste das Teil zwar halbwegs dicht... aber ein von hause aus dichtes Gerät ist vom Handling her einfach besser.

Sonst ist Deinen Beiträgen "für regelmäßiges navigieren auf dem Wasser" sicher kaum etwas hinzuzufügen.


----------

